# My Satsuma oranrge tree is starting to flower.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My Satsuma orange tree is starting to flower. Looks like there will be more this year than last, and the growth of the banches has been a lot also. If it has more oranges than last, (approx 96) it is going to be a great day for my backyard!! Go blooms.
Put another fertilizer stake in the ground earlier, and they are helping a bunch.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

i put some stakes (2) in ground for my satsuma last summer, is it too early to do again? it gave 3 fruit last year and is 2 yrs old. thanks


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My tree is only about 5 1/2 feet tall but lots of branches. I put one stake into the ground around the middle of Jan. on the outside of the branch line. I don't know if this was too soon or to late.
My tree is about 8 years old and looks like it's snowing, it has so many blooms.
Three or four years ago was the first orange I believe, before then most blooms fell off.
I am East of Houston, so I don't know where you are from, so talk to your fruit man at the stores or go to Google for an answer.
Good luck and happy eating.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an armstrong early satsuma and mine starting to get covered with blooms up here on the Western edge of Eastern Texas.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

just planted a Owari Satsuma Orange tree about a month ago and it already has blooms all over it. Its only about 3 1/2 feet tall. Neighbor said to let it put on fruit but remove all of it and let the little tree grow for a year or two before I harvest any fruit. Have anybody heard of doing this?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

juan said:


> just planted a Owari Satsuma Orange tree about a month ago and it already has blooms all over it. Its only about 3 1/2 feet tall. Neighbor said to let it put on fruit but remove all of it and let the little tree grow for a year or two before I harvest any fruit. Have anybody heard of doing this?


Your tree sounds just like mine. I'm going to let it produce fruit.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

My tree is behind yours, baytownboy, mine is about 10 ft. tall and I need to get some
fertilizer spikes for mine. I'm like you, I had so many that I donated a bunch to the Food Bank in Highlands and still had plenty for family and friends. Good luck!


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

Not to high jack the thread, but I bought small satsuma tree about a month ago and transferred it to a half whiskey barrel. My thinking was that I would start it this way and then after the last freeze next year, put it in the ground. Is this ok or should I have put it straight in the ground?


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys, where did you buy your satsuma trees? Been looking for a while (well shopping at Lowes and HGC) but can't seem to find any. I do not know of any nurseries that sell them. 

I am debating whether or not to pick one up in La.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

cgerace19 said:


> Guys, where did you buy your satsuma trees? Been looking for a while (well shopping at Lowes and HGC) but can't seem to find any. I do not know of any nurseries that sell them.
> 
> I am debating whether or not to pick one up in La.


Got mine at Caldwell...
http://www.caldwellhort.com/


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got mine at Enchanted Gardens on FM 359 @ FM723 in Richmond. Good down to 19 degrees.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Garden City


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks will call tomorrow


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks baytown, im in humble. talking to guy who knows his trees he told me to go ahead and spike it. i spiked it with 3 stakes on the dripline. tree man also said i could fertilize a couple times in spring and summer and not to over water as they are very drought tolerant.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

got mine at hgc.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

any of you guys experiencing with premature fruit drops on your citrus trees? I heard it's common for trees under 6 ft or grown in container.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Have not had any blossom drop and mine is about 4 foot high and in ground. Watered twice weekly.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

charlie23 said:


> any of you guys experiencing with premature fruit drops on your citrus trees? I heard it's common for trees under 6 ft or grown in container.


Mine did approx 3 years ago, loaded with blooms, but very few satsuma oranges.

PS I brought mine back from Florida several years ago.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

charlie23 said:


> any of you guys experiencing with premature fruit drops on your citrus trees? I heard it's common for trees under 6 ft or grown in container.


I have a dz citrus in containers - yes I got some flower drop .... due to light cold weather

The blooms came bac around ...

is the tree is dropping fruit it's doing because it cannot support the production


----------

